# Body sores



## Huckleberry (Mar 12, 2010)

Tonight I noticed our ober, Forest, had some sort of a sore or infection on his belly. We cleaned it really good and applied Blu-kote, he didn't seem to mind or act like it hurt him. It's odd the way it's in the shape of a V? He has sores all over around it that look like they're starting to flake off. I also noticed this sore on his lip. None of the other boys have anything, they're all up to date on worming. What could this be?
[attachment=1:qlmyzkdt]P1020259.JPG[/attachment:qlmyzkdt][attachment=0:qlmyzkdt]P1020257.JPG[/attachment:qlmyzkdt][attachment=2:qlmyzkdt]P1020260.JPG[/attachment:qlmyzkdt]


----------



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

It looks like out goats after the banded testicles came off. How long ago were they castrated and with what method?


----------



## Huckleberry (Mar 12, 2010)

He was banded at about a month old by the farm we bought him at and everything has seemed to look fine since then. He's 14 months old now....


----------



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

Well that should rule that out. At this point I'd suspect parasites or allergies if you have ruled out any mechanical things like sharp objscts he might be betting scratched on.


----------



## feederseaters (Nov 8, 2009)

I just saw a case like this today. Where were his springtime vaccines given? IM in the thigh? 

Sometimes if the needle or injection site gets contaminated during vaccination, the site can abcess. More often than not, the abcess is hidden by the thick leg hair on a springtime coat and not noticed. The goats usually show no lameness if there is a minor abcess there. If the abcess cannot drain by bursting through the thick thigh muscles, then it will find the path of least resistance. This means that occationally an abcess will burst out on the softer inner thigh or groin area. By time you see the open wound, the absess is drained and the worst is over. 

If and I say "If" that is an abcess drainage hole, than I would suggest daily betadyne rinses for a few days and maybe some antibiotics. If the goat is not in any ill distress, or running a fever, than you may want to skip the antibiotics.


----------



## feederseaters (Nov 8, 2009)

One more thought. I didn't notice the sore on his mouth the first time I read the post.

Obviously Sore mouth comes to mind. I have never seen it in person before except on a cadaver in college. Could it be sore mouth? Does anyone have any experience with this? It seems that if ONLY one goat has symptoms it would rule it out. I have attached a link that seems to describe the same symptoms.

http://www.goatworld.com/articles/soremouthncsu.shtml

Do you have a vet available to give a quick test?


----------



## Huckleberry (Mar 12, 2010)

We did just do their CD&T IM in the thigh area 5/1/11. The pics aren't the best, but the area isn't opened, it's more raised skin that looks raw. And the white flaking scabs around it are new as well. I read the link on sore mouth, but he doesn't seem to be having any pain and lets me touch the area without causing a scene (like he does with hoof trimming :roll: ). We'd have to take him about 45 miles to the vet, so I'd like to see if we can treat ourselves. If not, I will though.


----------



## sweetgoatmama (Dec 10, 2008)

*Re: Body sores-ointment recipe*

Not soremouth. 
The skin looks like a skin tear might have gotten it started and then it picked up some kind of fungus.
Here's the recipe for a shotgun med for skin problems. 
One tub vaseline
One tube triple antibiotic
One tube lamisil or other athlete's foot cream 
One tube zinc oxide baby diaper rah ointment. 5 cc's injectible ivermectin
Warm everything except the ivermectin in the microwave for a bit to get it to mix easier. THen add the ivermectin after.

This will kill almost any kind of skin irritation


----------



## Huckleberry (Mar 12, 2010)

Wow, that looks like a great recipe! I'll try that, thank you so much for all the replies.


----------

